# Oblivion - Making of des Kinofilms



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Oblivion - Making of des Kinofilms gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Oblivion - Making of des Kinofilms


----------



## Battlejoe (18. April 2013)

"Im Jahre 2077 arbeiten der Flugdrohnenmonteur Jack Harper und seine Kollegin Victoria auf einer entvölkerten Erde, wo sie den Abbau lebenswichtiger Ressourcen überwachen"

uuuuuuuuund...

geguttenbergt


----------



## Roterfred (18. April 2013)

Battlejoe schrieb:


> "Im Jahre 2077 arbeiten der Flugdrohnenmonteur Jack Harper und seine Kollegin Victoria auf einer entvölkerten Erde, wo sie den Abbau lebenswichtiger Ressourcen überwachen"
> 
> uuuuuuuuund...
> 
> geguttenbergt


 
was und? was ist da nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. April 2013)

Hört bitte auf jetzt ständig Making of Videos auf euren YT Kanal hochzuladen! Das hat nichts mit PCGH an sich zu tun!

Für Filme hab ich euch nicht abonniert! Also haltet euch an das Programm oder eröffnet einen neuen Kanal, wenn es euch so sehr interessiert.
Von einem Unternehmen sollte man schon ein bisschen Professionalität in der Hinsicht erwarten können.

Ansonsten wird deabonniert, wenn ich nicht mehr mit anständigen Videos zum Thema PC, Hardware und Games rechnen kann. Sind übrigens viele User die genauso denken. Also wenn ihr nicht 1000de Abonnenten verlieren wollt, dann lasst das bitte in Zukunft sein oder eröffnet einen 2. Kanal.


----------

